# winter and gold winter butterflies



## punctuallyAbsent (Jan 21, 2018)

hey y'all! i finished with the event like two days ago and have some butterflies left over. i've seen people buying so i thought i'd try to sell. c:

i currently have (total may change, i'm still planting flowers) - 
9 winter butterflies
2 gold winter butterflies

the selling price i've seen floating around is around 20 tbt so that's what i'd like per butterfly, please! ^^;

my pcfc is: Candor / 3596 2778 282


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 21, 2018)

I would just give them away for free lol this event is meant to be about sharing and helping others, not selling for money and given how difficult it is to get them anyway, you're just making it harder.

Plus imagine if someone buys your butterflies then fails catching them all, would you refund them?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jan 21, 2018)

Remnantique said:


> I would just give them away for free lol this event is meant to be about sharing and helping others, not selling for money and given how difficult it is to get them anyway, you're just making it harder.
> 
> Plus imagine if someone buys your butterflies then fails catching them all, would you refund them?



you do have a point. i didn't think people would object to buying them, since i've seen several people doing so.

and yeah, of course i'd give refunds if they didn't catch. not doing that would just be ridiculous.


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

if you're still selling i'm interested!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> if you're still selling i'm interested!



sure, how many do you want?

also be sure to friend me first~


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

could i get 15 white winter and the one gold winter? i think the total is 320

- - - Post Merge - - -

just sent ya a request. in-game name is jules. should i send the tbt now?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Jan 21, 2018)

contententity said:


> could i get 15 white winter and the one gold winter? i think the total is 320



i'll drop them off in a minute!
please make sure you have 16 empty flowers to put butterflies on c:


----------



## contententity (Jan 21, 2018)

all my flowers are empty. i'll send you the tbt now


----------

